# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الموردة (0) vs الوصيف (1)دوري سوداني الممتاز -الخميس  08-04-2010م

## جواندي

* 
[overline] 
الموردة صاحبة الريادة
[/overline]
ضد

( الوصيف) (صغير العارضة شمال) (الجلافيط)

دوري سوداني الممتاز

الخميس 08-أبريل-2010م

استاد الزعيم

الساعة:08.00 مساءً

اللهم أنصر فريق الموردة نصراً مؤزراً

الدعوة موجه الي جميع الكجوجاب المشاركة
والدعاء لنصرة اخونا المورداب
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جواندى الرشاشه
فاتح لينا البوست من الصباح ؟؟
ان شاء الله القراقير الليله يغلبوكم عشان نشوف
صاحبك كابوس حا يعمل شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## az3d

*ههههههههههههههههههههه مالك مبدر كدا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

جواندى الرشاشه
فاتح لينا البوست من الصباح ؟؟
ان شاء الله القراقير الليله يغلبوكم عشان نشوف
صاحبك كابوس حا يعمل شنو ؟؟



 :coolman: عشان الوطنية
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*اللهم أنصر القراقير وأهذم الجلافيط ودعهم يزرفون الدموع
الدعوات في صلاة الضحي مقبوله صلو ركعتين قبل الظهر وركعتين بعد المغرب ودعوه كاربه والباقي علي الكريم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه مالك مبدر كدا



 عندي احساس الموردة ستهزم الجلافيط شر هزيمة
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

اللهم أنصر القراقير وأهذم الجلافيط ودعهم يزرفون الدموع
الدعوات في صلاة الضحي مقبوله صلو ركعتين قبل الظهر وركعتين بعد المغرب ودعوه كاربه والباقي علي الكريم



 آآآآآآمين يا رب العااااااااااااالمين
*

----------


## acba77

*يارب انصر القراقير
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

اللهم أنصر القراقير وأهذم الجلافيط ودعهم يزرفون الدموع
الدعوات في صلاة الضحي مقبوله صلو ركعتين قبل الظهر وركعتين بعد المغرب ودعوه كاربه والباقي علي الكريم




القراقيـــــــــــــــر ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــد الجلافيـــــــــــــط 
اللهم أنصر القراقير وأهذم الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

يارب انصر القراقير



 آآآآآآمين يا رب العااااااااااااالمين
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

القراقيـــــــــــــــر ضـــــــــــــــــــــــــد الجلافيـــــــــــــط 
اللهم أنصر القراقير وأهذم الجلافيط



 آآآآآآمين يا رب العااااااااااااالمين
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

[overline] 
الموردة صاحبة الريادة
[/overline]
ضد

( الوصيف) (صغير العارضة شمال) (الجلافيط)

دوري سوداني الممتاز

الخميس 08-أبريل-2010م

استاد الزعيم

الساعة:08.00 مساءً

اللهم أنصر فريق الموردة نصراً مؤزراً

الدعوة موجه الي جميع الكجوجاب المشاركة
والدعاء لنصرة اخونا المورداب



الاخ جواندي لك التحية والتجلة 
اللهم انصر القراقير يارب العالمين على الجلافيط 
بالرغم من انوالدعوة موجهة للكجوجاب ما لي انا 
المهم دعوتي دعوة صادقة ياررررررررررب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الاخ جواندي لك التحية والتجلة 
اللهم انصر القراقير يارب العالمين على الجلافيط 
بالرغم من انوالدعوة موجهة للكجوجاب ما لي انا 
المهم دعوتي دعوة صادقة ياررررررررررب



 آآآآآآمين يا رب العااااااااااااالمين
تخريمة 
مختفية كنت وين
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*الهلال به (3) قراقير سابقا (معز) (خليفة )(التاج) وبالله عليكم قولوا لي متى هزم القراقير الجلافيط في الوقت القريب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انتوا بتحملوا عليكم الله الموردة دي اخر مرة تعادلت مع الجلافيط سنة كم خليكم من الفوز عليه ، القراقير بقوا الجلافيط الصغار
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

آآآآآآمين يا رب العااااااااااااالمين
تخريمة 
مختفية كنت وين



خليها في سرك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انتوا بتحملوا عليكم الله الموردة دي اخر مرة تعادلت مع الجلافيط سنة كم خليكم من الفوز عليه ، القراقير بقوا الجلافيط الصغار



 .






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

الهلال به (3) قراقير سابقا (معز) (خليفة )(التاج) وبالله عليكم قولوا لي متى هزم القراقير الجلافيط في الوقت القريب



.

هو الجلفوط الكبير اتهزم من الجلفوط الصغير
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياجواندى انشاء الله قدمك قدم خير علي القراقير والليلة الشاى والزلابية علي قنون  عشان تتم الناقصة
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*انا والله ما فارقين  معاي اتغلبو ولا لا
اهم شي مريخ السودااااااااان
مالي ومال الجلافيط
هم جلافيط انا احرق دمي ليييييييييييييه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم مزق اربطتهم وكسر اناكلهم وطشش عيونهم وبشتن قائدهم وجهجه باكاتهم وشربك حارسهم بالشباك الهم اجعل كل لاعب من القراقير مصعبا كرنوسا"اللهم قلل هجماتهم وكتر شماتهم يا كريم
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اللهم مزق اربطتهم وكسر اناكلهم وطشش عيونهم وبشتن قائدهم وجهجه باكاتهم وشربك حارسهم بالشباك الهم اجعل كل لاعب من القراقير مصعبا كرنوسا"اللهم قلل هجماتهم وكتر شماتهم يا كريم




آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــن 

لكن لقيتك : حقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودة 

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اللهم مزق اربطتهم وكسر اناكلهم وطشش عيونهم وبشتن قائدهم وجهجه باكاتهم وشربك حارسهم بالشباك الهم اجعل كل لاعب من القراقير مصعبا كرنوسا"اللهم قلل هجماتهم وكتر شماتهم يا كريم



أنت ياجواندي الأخت دي بي دعواتا الكتيرة دي (دكتوره) ولا (فكي):coffee:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, Azmi shosh
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اللهــــــــــــــــم آمين  ياقنوان   
لكن لاتحلمو بعالم سعيد القراقير مرمي الله الما بترفع شوفو ليكم تيم فيهو فايدة  الجلافيط الليلة من غير  علاء شلاليت ولا كابتن قارورة ولا مساوئ ولا ديمبا  ولا التاج  حسب كلام كابوس  ولاعب بي ناس بشة صغيرة  وبرضو الموردة ما بتقدر عليهم  حليل الموردة .   
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

أنت ياجواندي الأخت دي بي دعواتا الكتيرة دي (دكتوره) ولا (فكي):coffee:



 
ههههههههههههااااااااااااااااي

وكمان تهئ تهئ تهئ يا ابو اية

الاخت (فكي) مع (دكتوراة) مع(مرتبة اسفنج)

حيرانا ناس معتز صباحي

ومحايتها شامبيون بالكريز

الاميل بتاعها
[email protected]
*

----------


## hamdi73

*و الله لو الموردة عملتة الجماعة ديل إلا كان أنسحبوا من الدورى الممتاز ربك يستر عليهم .
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*ياجواندي كان تشوف اكتر زول كج وتخلي يفتح للجلافيط البوست ده  بالتوفيق للقراقير
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جواندي فتحت البوست ده وزغته وين

الحاقدين ديل مايكسرو لينا الرد كاسل
*

----------


## قنوان

*قراقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ههههههههههههااااااااااااااااي

وكمان تهئ تهئ تهئ يا ابو اية

الاخت (فكي) مع (دكتوراة) مع(مرتبة اسفنج)

حيرانا ناس معتز صباحي

ومحايتها شامبيون بالكريز

الاميل بتاعها
[email protected]



 انت اصبر لي بعد الكوره:8hr::8hr::8hr:
*

----------


## africanu

*حباب قنوان

الله يستر
*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الاول
صفر-صفر
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ضربة جزاء لم تحسب للقراقير

بدينا ياحكم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الجلافيط الله شافهم من انفراد بالمرمي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الناس ديل براهم ما دايرين يشوتوا في القون
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله يقرقر راسهم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الاول
صفر-صفر
القراقير ضاغطين الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*القراقير جابوا لينا المرض الله يمرضهم
احييييييييييييييييييييييييييي انا
علي بالطلاق لو كنت رئيس النادي كان رميتهم من باب الطيارة 
علي صحراء العتمور
...
*

----------


## africanu

*الجلافيط قالو الروب عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

القراقير جابوا لينا المرض الله يمرضهم
احييييييييييييييييييييييييييي انا
علي بالطلاق لو كنت رئيس النادي كان رميتهم من باب الطيارة 
علي صحراء العتمور
...



هههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااي

يجازي محنك يامرهف
*

----------


## africanu

*انتهاء الشوط الاول
صفر - صفر
القراقير عاملنها في الجلافيط
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااي

يجازي محنك يامرهف



 ياخي والله الاتنين حمام ميت 
القراقير بالرغم من ضاغطين كويس
لكن ما بشوفوا القون 
حقيقة الموردة تحتاج لمدرب
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*الشوط الثاني شوط المنشطات اقصد شوط المدربين
حظك يا هيثم منشطات
...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الشوط الثاني شوط المنشطات اقصد شوط المدربين
حظك يا هيثم منشطات
...



هو قاعد
قالو الايامات دي مابقوم الا بي حبة اقصد(دفره)
تخريمة:-
بكره ناس المشاهد يقولو عضوء في منتديات المريخ
اتهم قاروره بالمنشطات
شوفو لي محامي يامرهف
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتهاء الشوط الاول
صفر - صفر
القراقير عاملنها في الجلافيط



هسي الشوط التاني يرقدوا سلطة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

هسي الشوط التاني يرقدوا سلطة



امسسسسسك السسسسبحة ياred planet
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هو قاعد
قالو الايامات دي مابقوم الا بي حبة اقصد(دفره)
تخريمة:-
بكره ناس المشاهد يقولو عضوء في منتديات المريخ
اتهم قاروره بالمنشطات
شوفو لي محامي يامرهف



اسمع اسمع حبة لونها شنو ؟؟؟:z12z:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*جواندي وين يا شباب شكلو في الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*انا جيت سلام عليكم والخبر عندكم شنو وفي شاي جاهز  ولا امش اعمل براي ومابكب لزول معاي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

جواندي وين يا شباب



في زول قالى جواندى مشي يجيب زلابية من جنب مستشفى احمد قاسم ولا المستشفى الدولى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الموردة مرض
                        	*

----------


## nona

*نشفوا ريقنا الله ينشف ريقون 
شكلنا متكلين على حيطة مائلة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قون للهلال
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياجماعة موردة شنو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الجلافيط و الموردة مرض المرض...
*

----------


## nona

*حقو نرسل ليهم من هجومنا سندة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*والله حرام مرض زي ديل يلعبوا في القلعة الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*السلام عليكم يا شباب  الوضع كيف  أن شاء الله الجلوفط مضروب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اندية غريبة ما عندها طموح
بس كل همهم يلعبوا مع المريخ عشان يتصوروا  مع النفطي وارغو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قلنا ليكم 
ديل محظوظين
*

----------


## africanu

*الله يستر بس علي استادنا
من الحاقدين ديل
*

----------


## africanu

*هههههههههههااااااااااااااااي 

كامبوس قرب يرطن عديل كده
*

----------


## africanu

*عندي احساس القراقير ديل بعادلو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الله يستر بس علي استادنا
من الحاقدين ديل



يابا ارقد قفا
الناس ديل ضاربهم فلس شديد
الطابق التاني زول ما فيه
واقعين مساطب بس
 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يابا ارقد قفا

الناس ديل ضاربهم فلس شديد
الطابق التاني زول ما فيه
واقعين مساطب بس



قالو ليك المساطب مابقلعوها
*

----------


## africanu

*الجلفوط ده بيكورك كده مالو
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*السلام عليكم يا شباب  الوضع كيف  أن شاء الله الجلوفط مضروب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قالو ليك المساطب مابقلعوها



كان بيقلعوا كان قلعوا الارباب
 
*

----------


## مرهف

*زنقة جريو في طاحونة
وزنقة جربوع في قزازة
الجلفوط مزرور
لكن لو ده لعب القراقير حقو ما يخافو
...
*

----------


## africanu

*ههههههههههههااااااااااااااي

وداها الكشافات

مع انو اوف سايد
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

كان بيقلعوا كان قلعوا الارباب



الربراب ماداير ليهو قلعة

داير ليهو خلعة

اوع الشيكات الطايره
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*والله القراقير طلعوا اي كلام 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*امبيلي تسديدة عالمية مفروض تدرس في اكادميات الكورة
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*




امبيلي تسديدة عالمية  مفروض تدرس في اكادميات الكورة



دي قدر قروشهم يا حبيب 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللون الازرق في شعار الموردة قال بيرمز للدخان المتصاعد
يا جماعة المزيع دا قال كدا ولا انا سمعي قل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دخان متصاعد هو نادي ولا بابور
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

والله القراقير طلعوا اي كلام 



اي كلام وبس ديل مانقشين حاجة 
والله عفيت منك يا هلال كاوقلي اثبت انك فريق 100 مائة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

* 				تلاتة تلاتات رقم مميز
مازدا المنتخب غانا


 
عضو متميز   
  
				تاريخ التسجيل: Dec 2009
                  										رقم العضوية: 1292
                 الدولة: 
  					الإقامة: 
                                    					المشاركات: 333 					                
                                      بمعدل: 2.80 (مشاركة/اليوم) 				
 				 				                 التقييم: 10 
*

----------


## nona

*معقول ياخوانا دي اندية بتلعب في الدوري الممتاز 
المفروض تلعب في السنترليق 
وقالوا في واحد منهم بمثل السودان في دوري الاندية الابطال والله حرام كدا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الواحد يشوف ليه ليمونة يمصها
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المفروض من مدرب الجلافيط ينسحب لانوا دا اداء ضعيف ماباهلوا عشان يلاقي الكبار الدراويش لحفظ ماء وجه قايلوا دا الدوري الممتاز
                        	*

----------

